
HTML5 Developers Dominate at the Facebook Hackathons - citygrid
http://www.citygridmedia.com/developer/blog/html5-developers-dominate-at-the-facebook-hackathons/
======
sjtgraham
I'm glad the article doesn't try to extrapolate that HTML5 has won mobile. I
doubt that developers whom attended two hackathons are unlikely to be
representative of the state of mobile development.

Also, I'm unsurprised that HTML5 developers are well-represented at
hackathons, IMO in the context of a hackathon, i.e. building something from
scratch in a highly constrained time frame, one can achieve a lot more in
HTML/CSS/JS than in a native app. This might be down to my greater experience
with web technologies than native mobile development, but I believe the
tooling for web technologies are better suited to rapid development, e.g. I
can rapidly build layouts with tools like CSSEdit2 and see how my changes
affect the document in a WebKit view, in realtime. You also don't have to run
a build process to see results, feedback is in general, instantaneous.

~~~
v33ra
//Also, I'm unsurprised that HTML5 developers are well-represented at
hackathons,//

The pattern I observed in the internal hackathons, of the company I work for,
was the dominance of web developers participating/winning over c++/Java
developers.

As you said, the main reason for this was web developers were able to produce
something that the audience can 'see' and in short amount of time.

Also, I've been thinking a lot about the survival of C++/Java developers in
web company - because of the introduction of technologies, like Node.js.
Because, now it is possible that a JavaScript programmer could do both back-
end and front-end stuffs.

~~~
pjmlp
I am yet to see a Node.js in the enterprise world that does not fall apart
after the prototype phase and the real world workload starts.

Node.js future lays at most in Rails and PHP shops.

~~~
whamill
How about Trello? It uses Node.js for the back-end update processing and event
handling. <http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-stack/>

------
georgieporgie
Well, yeah, if you're hacking a Facebook app, that implies that you have
connectivity, right?

The primary reason for a native app is to provide functionality with poor or
no signal. If you're doing something that's directly tied to the Internet, you
may as well do it with all Internet technologies and reap the benefits (faster
development, instant deployment of new versions, etc).

~~~
davidcann
"The primary reason for a native app is to provide functionality with poor or
no signal."

Huh? The primary reasons for a native app are to create a superior user
experience and have access to native hardware features.

You can create an offline mobile web app pretty easily (on iOS, at least, not
sure about android).

